
Kafka and Donuts, Docker on Windows, #MSIgnite, Databricks, Interesting Week 38: - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/09/23/interesting-stuff---week-38/
======
nielsb
A roundup of things I found interesting the week just gone by.

